# Storing caramel decoration....



## trozombo (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

this is my first thread here!!!!

does anyone know how to store caramel decoration without them to melt and become soft. I can only manage to keep them 1 hour, after that they become unuseable.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## trozombo (Jul 13, 2010)

forgot to say the forms I am doing are fine cork screws and I work in London so pretty muggy all the time....................


----------



## canadatogo (Mar 3, 2007)

I always used Silica gel. Pour some into the bottom of a container, put down a couple layers of clingfilm (make sure to leave a bit of room at the edges though so that the silica has a chance to absorb the moisture! I've lost a couple containers of spirals because of that!) and then your spirals. And clingfilm the container a couple of times.

Not sure where to get it though.

Good luck!


----------



## trozombo (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll try...

I ve found some on ebay....

Thanks!


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

I usually store them & chocolate runouts in the freezer as no/less moisture in the air (chiller is no good)....might not be so handy for your service but might help if you get interupted during production...you know how pesky those customers can be! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

Not half as flash as the corkscrews but an easy fix is to do them in long ovals on baking paper then just cut them out and stack them in a small container, into the freezer and there good to go until your out...they're robust by design so rarely lose any unless thy get left out! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif

I'm gonna try silica gel too...or maybe the blind baked rice?


----------



## vogue cakes (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey,

Perhaps you could try lining an air tight container with tissues. Placing the caramel decorations on the tissue bed and then placing another layer of tissues. place a layer of cling film on the mouth of the container and fit the lid on top. This way the tissues absorb all the moisture and the container is air tight. i dont usually store the caramel deocrations in the fridge/freezer as there may be chances of forming condensation on the decorations and it may just dissolve.I usually place them in a cool dry place like inside a cupboard. 

The technique worked well with me but not sure if this info maybe usefull to you.

rhnks


----------

